# Another rope fish question



## tennis4you (Jul 27, 2007)

Do these guys bite? Just curious if I need to be aware of anything when I go to clean the tank if I choose to get some.

Thanks!


----------



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

they're only named rope or snake fish because of their apperance and dont bite. they're in the family of polypterus (bichirs)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

all fish bite. I've had my neons bite me before. not painful in the least but they stil bit me. when you clean the tank, just make sure that you aren't pokeing him or anything. also make sure your finger doesn't look like food. so don't go wiggling it infront of his nose..lol


----------

